#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Γήπεδο τεννις και φύτευση

## Ioanna d'Arch

καλησπέρα,

γνωρίζει κανείς αν ενα γήπεδο τεννις σε νέο αθλητικό κέντρο για μαθήματα και προπονήσεις προσμετράται στη φυτευση?

ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν γνωρίζω. Εύλογο όμως είναι ότι αν το γήπεδο τένις έχει χλοοτάπητα τότε προσμετράται στη φύτευση.
Το σύνηθες βέβαια στην Ελλάδα είναι τα γήπεδα τένις να είναι είτε από σκυρόδεμα είτε από άσφαλτο είτε από ταρτάν.

----------

